

What are the options to get fantasy sports data for legal commercial use? - alfredqy

Any options other than scraping or using expensive stats providers? They would need to be API accessible and legal for commercial use.
======
omnivore
Need to specify the sport you're looking for, but it's a pretty mature
industry at this point with people who've gotten there a lot sooner than this
and ultimately, if you want to make it a business, requires a lot of legwork
and frankly...to what aim?

It's not impossible, just a lot more lucrative to monetize and provide.

